# Crabbing in Norfolk and Va Beach



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a small boat and want to try some crabbing tomorrow. Was just wondering where would be the best place to go right now and if anybody has had any luck in the norfolk/va beach area. Was thinking either willoughby and hrbt or pretty lake. Maybe lynnhaven also. Thanks


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

put in at crab creek and hit the grass beds in back,or rudee eather one has plenty of crabs


----------

